# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm " để đời" cho chuyến du lịch Trung Quốc

## yeuhanoi

Bạn nên mang theo vài quả chanh và ít bột canh để làm gia vị chấm trong khi ăn. Hay nhớ học vài câu tiếng Trung bồi để không bị "chặt chém" khi đi mua sắm.

Bạn hãy nghe kinh nghiệm của những người hay sang Trung  Quốc để rút ra kinh nghiệm cho mình nhé: điển hình là anh Lâm 

*Ẩm thực*

Không phải cứ có tiền nhiều mang theo khi đi du lịch là thích ăn gì thì ăn, thích chơi gì thì chơi. Có những thứ mất nhiều tiền mà bạn vẫn không… nuốt nổi. Kinh nghiệm là nếu đi du lịch Trung Quốc, _tốt nhất bạn nên mang theo một vài gia vị thiết yếu_.

Đầu tiên là ớt, hạt tiêu và chanh. Bạn đừng mơ trong các quán ăn Trung Quốc có những đĩa ớt tươi, đĩa chanh cắt tư, cắt sáu như ở Việt Nam. Hầu hết các món ăn đã bị “ép” gia vị từ trước. Món ăn nhiều dầu mỡ, cay, nhưng là vị cay của sa tế (dạng ớt xào) kém tươi ngon hơn ớt tươi.


_Bạn đừng mong có đĩa ớt tươi, chanh tươi trên bàn để cho vào nước chấm._
Nước chấm của Trung Quốc, theo mô tả của anh Lâm thì không thể ăn nổi vì toàn xì dầu và nước tương, không có nước mắm. Mang theo nước mắm rất bất tiện nên bạn có thế mang theo gói bột canh (muối súp) rồi pha ra với chanh, ớt, tiêu để làm nước chấm riêng. Nếu ăn với nước chấm của họ, bạn chỉ còn nước ngồi nhăn nhó vì khó chịu, không hợp khẩu vị.

Anh Lâm kể: “Nhiều người rất ngạc nhiên vì đầu bữa ăn mình lích kích pha nước chấm riêng. Nhưng sau đó hầu hết những người trong đoàn đều xin đồ pha nước chấm của mình hoặc chấm chung bát với mình”.

      Các món ăn Trung Quốc thường rất nặng về số lượng. Họ có thể bày đẹp mắt, nhưng quá nhiều thức ăn cũng khiến bạn… kinh hãi. Vì thế, bạn hãy chọn những quán bình dân để ăn. Một tô mì to gấp đôi tô mì ở Việt Nam cũng khiến bạn no lặc lè. Nhưng coi chừng, vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm của Trung Quốc còn tệ hơn cả ở Việt Nam. Đừng ngại nếu phải mang theo một vài gói mì tôm… phòng thân.

_Ăn xong một tô mì to gấp 2 lần tô mì ở Việt Nam, bạn còn muốn ăn thêm gì không?
_

*Nên học một vài tiếng bồi để giao tiếp ở Trung Quốc*

Người Trung Quốc có tính cục bộ rất cao. Đi mua sắm ở đó cũng thú vị. Nhưng bạn có thể bị chặt chém nếu không hỏi từ trước và không có một vài miếng “võ” tiếng bồi.

_
Nói được tiếng bồi rất có lợi khi đi mua sắm ở Trung Quốc._

Theo kinh nghiệm , bạn không cần phải diễn đạt tốt tiếng phổ thông và nói được nhiều câu. Vì nhiều khi người trên đất nước họ nói chuyện cũng thường nói giọng địa phương. Người Việt Nam sang Trung Quốc du lịch thường có hình dáng giống người bản địa. Chính vì thế, trong quán ăn, khi đi mua sắm, bạn tìm hiểu thông tin trước và nói được tiếng bồi thì sẽ được phục vụ chu đáo hơn, mua giá phải chăng hơn.

Kết cấu ngôn ngữ tiếng Trung rất gần với tiếng Việt về mặt âm học nên bạn có thể học nói rất nhanh mà không cần biết chữ. Bạn nên biết, tỷ lệ dân số Trung Quốc bị… mù chữ cao nhất thế giới.

*Những cảnh không đẹp*

Bạn hay phàn nàn về việc người Việt thiếu ý thức trong việc giữ gìn vệ sinh công cộng. Nhưng sang Trung Quốc, bạn vẫn có thể bắt gặp những trường hợp rất buồn cười. Vẫn có trường hợp… tè bậy. Thậm chí bạn có thể bắt gặp cả người vô tư… “lột đồ” ngay giữa đường, ngay giữa thanh thiên bạch nhật, trước mặt hàng vạn người. Thế mới biết, văn minh lịch sự phải đi hết ngõ ngách mới biết được.

_
Thay quần áo ở chỗ đắc địa ..._

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------

